# Dot Cars at HOPRA nats.



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

It looks like a Box Stock Lifelike support race will be run at the 2008
HOPRA nationals.Entry fee will include a Dot car that you get to race 
and keep.Lifelike is supposed to supply a trophy.I have partisipated
in this style of support race in the past and they are a blast.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

What's a dot car?


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

The life like cars with the small neo magnets.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Okay, the Life-Like T chassis. That's cool. Sounds like this will be a pure fun race made even more special by being in Life-Like Racing's home town. Maybe someone from Walthers will show up to witness the event.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

They are supposed to be there and to present the trophy.


----------

